# "Respect for revelation has to be retired."



## ambush80 (Mar 3, 2016)

I just heard Sam Harris say this in an interview.  What would happen if this became reality?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 3, 2016)

ambush80 said:


> I just heard Sam Harris say this in an interview.  What would happen if this became reality?



What revelation was he referring too?


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 4, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> What revelation was he referring too?



The kind where you think you are getting some information from "the ether" or "the spirit world" or "God".


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 4, 2016)

ambush80 said:


> What would happen if this became reality?


I'm pretty sure it is reality.

What did he mean by the statement, that atheists should be really mean to people of faith?


----------



## Israel (Mar 4, 2016)

It has already been palpably and concretely rejected. To say otherwise just shows how darkened a man is in his understanding.

What, does Sam think he didn't "kill Christ" dead enough?


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Israel said:


> It has already been palpably and concretely rejected. To say otherwise just shows how darkened a man is in his understanding.
> 
> What, does Sam think he didn't "kill Christ" dead enough?


At the risk of exposing how dark my understanding is -
Do you really think it's at that level (palpably/concretely rejected)?
I would say certainly your/Christianity's power/influence wings have been clipped a bit, but an all out concrete rejection?
I'm not seeing any churches with locks put on the doors and on Sunday I even had to wait in traffic while the fuzz let the church goers get out of the parking lot.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 4, 2016)

stringmusic said:


> I'm pretty sure it is reality.
> 
> What did he mean by the statement, that atheists should be really mean to people of faith?





Israel said:


> It has already been palpably and concretely rejected. To say otherwise just shows how darkened a man is in his understanding.
> 
> What, does Sam think he didn't "kill Christ" dead enough?



Are you kidding me?  You can't even be elected for Dog Catcher if you are openly atheist.  Ben Carson was a serious Presidential Candidate and he believes that sea shells got on the top of mountains from The Great Flood.  Mitt Romney thinks that Jesus came to North America 400 years ago and many of you would still prefer him to a an atheist.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 4, 2016)

stringmusic said:


> I'm pretty sure it is reality.
> 
> What did he mean by the statement, that atheists should be really mean to people of faith?



If by "be really mean" they should be able you say "no,  I will not bow my head in silent prayer right before a High School football game.  I will continue to remain seated and talk to my friend next to me or on the cell phone and no one should pressure me to do otherwise with their derisive stares" then I think that's what he means.  And I know that he REALLY doesn't like that drawing a cartoon of the Prophet Mohammed can get you killed and if it's mean to speak against that then by all means be mean.


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Mar 4, 2016)

ambush80 said:


> Are you kidding me?  You can't even be elected for Dog Catcher if you are openly atheist.  Ben Carson was a serious Presidential Candidate and he believes that sea shells got on the top of mountains from The Great Flood.  Mitt Romney thinks that Jesus came to North America 400 years ago and many of you would still prefer him to a an atheist.



Nobody ridicules you if you're an atheist. Some of the most celebrated public figures right now are atheists; it's the vogue thing to be.

At any rate, you should be happy... the seashell vote proved decisive.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 4, 2016)

EverGreen1231 said:


> Nobody ridicules you if you're an atheist. Some of the most celebrated public figures right now are atheists; it's the vogue thing to be.
> 
> At any rate, you should be happy... the seashell vote proved decisive.



Do you think a middle schooler in Woodbury Elementary could openly proclaim their Atheism and not get any blowback?  How about in Forrest MS?  Witchita KS?  If you proclaim your atheism in parts of the Middle East you will get stoned to death.

I don't think Dr Carson became unelectable because of his sea shell stance but he should have.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 4, 2016)

EverGreen1231 said:


> Nobody ridicules you if you're an atheist.


How would you know? Ever been one?


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Mar 4, 2016)

ambush80 said:


> Do you think a middle schooler in Woodbury Elementary could openly proclaim their Atheism and not get any blowback?  How about in Forrest MS?  Witchita KS?  If you proclaim your atheism in parts of the Middle East you will get stoned to death.
> 
> I don't think Dr Carson became unelectable because of his sea shell stance but he should have.



They would certainly be pitied and may even get a "talkin' to." But that doesn't matter, a child does not have solid opinions either way on this matter. If you're an adult and you tell someone you're an Atheist, when you're provoked to do so, they may look at you strange, but you'll not receive any harshly framed response from most... even in Woodbury. 

The Eastern world is dictated by a different set of rules than that of the Western, so that's not something you or I could speak intelligently on and is not pertinent in this case.

Carson is not electable because he is not representative of the majority of Americans. It's a troubling thought.


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Mar 4, 2016)

660griz said:


> How would you know? Ever been one?



Close to it.


----------



## Israel (Mar 5, 2016)

Jesus Christ walked in and by revelation, alone. The world cannot receive Him. 
I have no doubt of his rejection. Palpable. Concrete. Proved, daily.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 5, 2016)

EverGreen1231 said:


> Nobody ridicules you if you're an atheist. Some of the most celebrated public figures right now are atheists; it's the vogue thing to be.
> 
> At any rate, you should be happy... the seashell vote proved decisive.


Um, have you ever read the posts in THIS forum?


----------



## bullethead (Mar 5, 2016)

Israel said:


> Jesus Christ walked in and by revelation, alone. The world cannot receive Him.
> I have no doubt of his rejection. Palpable. Concrete. Proved, daily.


Rejection you can prove, it's the whole Jesus walked in thing that you have nothing for. 
It is hard to imagine something so magnificent and the definition of Truth as a god on Earth living and walking among man would have zero evidence outside of the writings of an ancient culture.


----------



## Israel (Mar 7, 2016)

bullethead said:


> Rejection you can prove, it's the whole Jesus walked in thing that you have nothing for.
> It is hard to imagine something so magnificent and the definition of Truth as a god on Earth living and walking among man would have zero evidence outside of the writings of an ancient culture.



I have you to presume I have nothing. It is enough.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 7, 2016)

Israel said:


> I have you to presume I have nothing. It is enough.


I can only judge that by the evidence you provide to me. The open invitation still stands by you or anyone else up to and including your god, his Son, his right hand spirit, any one of the winged harp players or even the debbil. 
So far tho...all I have to go by from you is feelings...whoa whoa whoa feelings.....


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 8, 2016)

bullethead said:


> I can only judge that by the evidence you provide to me. The open invitation still stands by you or anyone else up to and including your god, his Son, his right hand spirit, any one of the winged harp players or even the debbil.
> So far tho...all I have to go by from you is feelings...whoa whoa whoa feelings.....



That song is like fingernails on a chalkboard


----------



## bullethead (Mar 8, 2016)

WaltL1 said:


> That song is like fingernails on a chalkboard


Yeah and once it's implanted in the brain it's hard to shake it. Lololol


----------

